# It's all down hill from here...



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

Happy Solstice everyone! 
Enjoy the longest day of the year.


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2006)

Heat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> Happy Solstice everyone!
> Enjoy the longest day of the year.



That's why Spring is my favorite season: everything is coming back to life, the days are getting longer, and the weather is warm.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad to see the rest of you will be catching up. It has been above 100 degrees here for weeks. It was 109 yesterday. 

But, it's a dry heat. oke:


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 21, 2006)

It's times like these that I wonder why the hell I would want to leave SF weather? it rarely gets over 90 here, although when it does, no one has air conditioning so there is no escape.

But I'll be making a trip soon to NYC, so I will suffer with you all.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 22, 2006)

I put my foot in my mouth. Today it was 92 degrees, with it getting warmer and warmer. My parent's house in San Jose is at 101. Why did I jinx our lovely weather? :sob:


----------

